# Back to work allowance - CONFUSION



## TinaO (1 Mar 2009)

Hello there,


This isn't looking for advice – as I know that's against forum rules (pity lol) but just an answer to a confusing situation - 


I am currently on the job seekers allowance and have being offered a job – which I hope to start on Tuesday, when I first contacted the dole office to tell them they said I was eligible for the back to work allowance, then they said I wasn't as I have not being unemployed for an unbroken two years.


But later when I rang back (via 11811 services) I accidentally got connected to a different office and had a small chat with the man who answered – he told me that as I have only worked for eight months in the last 4 years (it ended in November 07) that I should still be eligible as there was no citation that it had to be broken and within reason of moving on to a full time employment etc

So I'm wondering what it the deal?

Or is it depending on the individual who discerns individual cases themselves?


As I know that I still have a small window of opportunity to get the forms done but don't really want to have the confrontation of having to go in and say “sorry but your incorrect” and all that, but were all human and mistakes can happen – so I am wondering if anyone knows?


I have found them very unhelpful in the past (nothing overly forward though) so I hope this is just a error in my favour 




Deep and genuine thanks


TinaO


----------



## gipimann (1 Mar 2009)

The general rule is that you must have been unemployed (and in receipt of JA) for 2 years to qualify for Back to Work Allowance.   However, you may also qualify if you've  been on JA for 2 out of 3 years - so you may get in under that rule.

The operational guidelines for Back to Work Allowance is  here and this contains the alternative qualifying criteria (it's not on the main Back to Work information page).

The different information you were given may simply have been due to inexperienced staff who've recently been assigned to Local Offices and who are not au fait with all the ins and outs of the various schemes.


----------



## TinaO (2 Mar 2009)

gipimann - I could so very much kiss you right now 

Much thanks!!

T


----------



## yellowellie (5 Mar 2009)

You must apply as soon as you can, definitely within a month of commencing work to qualify. 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/btw_all.aspx


----------



## Robmolloy (5 Mar 2009)

Hi there there 

Im aware this is dramatic sounding but its pretty important to me as money is very very tight right now so much so Im going to head to MABS for help too


Being unemployed for 4 years and living on my own, and recently got a home phone job – asked them to fill out the form for back to work and they said they couldn't as I wasn't on contract I was working for them as self employed.


I know I can still go for the back to work money but something got me very confused and time is starting to run out.


In extract:



*PART 2: ENTITLEMENT* 
2.1 Qualifying conditions
To qualify, applicants must satisfy the following conditions immediately prior to commencing self employment: 
be setting up a self-employment business which has been approved, in writing, in advance by a Partnership Company or a Social Family Support Services Facilitator AND 
be 2 years on the Live Register and getting Jobseeker's Benefit or Jobseekers Allowance. 
OR 
in receipt of One-Parent Family Payment, Disability Allowance, Blind Person's Pensions, Carer's Allowance, Farm Assist, Invalidity Pension, Incapacity Supplement, Pre-Retirement Allowance, Widows/Widowers Non Contributory Pension, Deserted Wife's Benefit/Allowance, or Prisoners Wife's Allowance for at least 12 months. 
be in receipt of Illness Benefit for three years or more. 
In addition to those listed above the following may also be considered for participation in the scheme;
Recipients of Farm Assist provided that the self-employment is now in relation to the holding and not the continuation of an existing operation.
Casual signers require 624 days on the Live Register to qualify.



So first part gets me...



Setting out a self employment business which is approved in writing etc?
Whats that? Do I go to some social service place with my phone times? And stuff of what I do, like who'd (or how) I prove something like that? As its not contract and all that I should go to the local office but there pr*cks sometimes (No offense)



Very much appreciate all this as I don't want to seem greedy but money really does help the fam
Thanks 
Rob 
​


----------



## milic (6 Mar 2009)

There is a Back to Work Enterprise allowance which persons leaving the Live Register to set up their business can avail of. It is necessary to complete a Business Plan which must be approved by the Dept. From the info, supplied it is not clear that the employment you describe is in fact genuine self employment. Some employers use this device as a way of bypassing employment regulations. You should contact your local SW office and make an appointment to see a Job Facilitator who will advise you


----------

